# My First Hop (Where my Real Travels Began) Part One



## rando (Jan 15, 2019)

After attempting to walk to the furthest east edge of Bakersfield from downtown, about a ten mile walk, I awoke the next morning in an undeveloped lot. The previous night was cold but I was certainly warm between my fluffy dog and heavy, zero degree sleeping bag. The morning sun woke me, an occurrence I do not enjoy, but I did not let it sour the start of my day. Signs pointed me to a bus stop where I used the last 2 dollars I had to go back to downtown. Although I was feeling slightly defeated I was hopeful. Something good was going to happen today, I had a feeling..

When I arrived back at the downtown Bako bus terminal I really didn't know where I was going to go after that. As I walked back toward the busy spang-able areas I involuntarily spun around at the same time another kid about my age, my build and sharing similarly good looks, spun around toward me. We had walked right by each other. This kid had a pack and a dog and was dirty and wearing dark, old, ripped clothes just like me.. Up until this point and time I had traveled alone. Basically I had assumed I was the only hitchhiker left on earth. My youth deceived me of course. Until then I hadn't spent a whole lot of time in Southern California, mostly Nor Cal and places north of that. Southern Cal was going to show me more than I could've ever asked for.

"What's up dude??" Exclaimed the exuberant traveler.

"Just passin through, not sure where I'm headed, what about you?" I said with a grin.

Squirt, as he later introduced himself, then told me he was either going to go to LA and get strung out, go to Las Vegas and get strung out, or stay right here and get strung out. Just then it occurred to me just who I was looking at, this kid was a train rider. The tattoos, the care-free shameless attitude. At the time I didn't even know what a dirty kid or crust punk or scum fuck were. But this resonated with me.

"How about this," I started "you teach me how to ride trains, and I'll help you quit using.. What do you think?"

Squirt let out a hardy, long laugh and replied, "I don't know about the quitting dope thing but sure dude, let's ride a train. Where do you wanna go?"

In Las Vegas I had a lady friend I wanted to see, so I said Vegas.

And we were off.


Part 2 https://squattheplanet.com/threads/my-first-hop-where-my-real-travels-began-part-2.37395/
Part 3 https://squattheplanet.com/threads/my-first-hop-where-my-real-travels-began-part-3.37402/
Part 4 https://squattheplanet.com/threads/my-first-hop-where-my-real-travels-began-part-4.37418/


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Jan 15, 2019)

The last hitch hiker on earth!!! Baaahahahaha! Great story man, nice style. How long ago was this?


----------



## Coywolf (Jan 15, 2019)

You attempted to walk to the edge of Bakersfield? Through town? Braver man than I. I hate that place. One of these days I'll catch out of there.

How was the ride to Vegas?


----------



## rando (Jan 15, 2019)

BirdDaddy said:


> The last hitch hiker on earth!!! Baaahahahaha! Great story man, nice style. How long ago was this?


Sheeeit I musta been like 17, so nearly 5 years lol


----------



## rando (Jan 15, 2019)

Coywolf said:


> You attempted to walk to the edge of Bakersfield? Through town? Braver man than I. I hate that place. One of these days I'll catch out of there.
> 
> How was the ride to Vegas?


Man oh man, that was one crazy walk. Between the gunshots in the distance, the terrible scenery, the wild dogs and dudes in bandanas starring me down I'd have to say it was an experience I'm glad to have under my belt! Not to be that guy, but I'm saving the details of the ride for part two


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Jan 15, 2019)

rando said:


> Sheeeit I musta been like 17, so nearly 5 years lol


Fuck lol 5 years ago I was 24, at this time right now I would have been obsconding probation and living on a marijuanna farm in N cali... 
Would be fun to catch out with ya somtime.


----------



## rando (Jan 15, 2019)

BirdDaddy said:


> Fuck lol 5 years ago I was 24, at this time right now I would have been obsconding probation and living on a marijuanna farm in N cali...
> Would be fun to catch out with ya somtime.


Well we must be cut from the same cloth then haha. Yeah brother man I'm setting out again in about a month. I'd love to set something up, i can hitch to anywhere you might want to meet. I'm so glad I stumbled upon stp, seeing other travelers used to be such a rarity! Even on r/vagabond most of the people on there are "leaving home soon, need tips". There's no real way to meet other folks. Sorry for rambling, I'm just so stoked about the existence of this community!


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Jan 15, 2019)

Ramble away man lol its all good. It would be dope if I could get out of here that early. Right now I'm still taking care of my mom. She broke her tib and fib about 3 weeks ago and is not walking for a while. My income is nice for her. It would be nice to have an income on the road or save some of this but situation just barley worked out for us to live well. But we are well. Slows me down a touch, maybe...? But idgara she's my mom ya know. So idk when I'll actually be leaving here.


----------



## rando (Jan 15, 2019)

BirdDaddy said:


> Ramble away man lol its all good. It would be dope if I could get out of here that early. Right now I'm still taking care of my mom. She broke her tib and fib about 3 weeks ago and is not walking for a while. My income is nice for her. It would be nice to have an income on the road or save some of this but situation just barley worked out for us to live well. But we are well. Slows me down a touch, maybe...? But idgara she's my mom ya know. So idk when I'll actually be leaving here.


That's very awesome of you man. I can related to that, last winter my dad wasn't making house payments, lost his job. So I went and picked up work on a lateral drilling crew doing fiber optic cable work. It was the shittiest job. I hated every day. 7 days a week, 10-16 hour days. But I gave my dad like all the money I made and he still has the house. Gotta do what we can for the ones who raised us. You'll know when the time is right for you to set out again


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Jan 15, 2019)

We may be cut from the same cloth my man. You like tie dye lol?


----------



## rando (Jan 15, 2019)

BirdDaddy said:


> We may be cut from the same cloth my man. You like tie dye lol?


Well I had this tie dye shirt I wore every fucking day for like a year if that counts. There was more dental floss in that Haines cotton piece of shit than original fabric 
 don't know why I didn't just get a new shirt


----------



## Countrytime Sky (Jan 16, 2019)

rando said:


> After attempting to walk to the furthest east edge of Bakersfield from downtown, about a ten mile walk, I awoke the next morning in an undeveloped lot. The previous night was cold but I was certainly warm between my fluffy dog and heavy, zero degree sleeping bag. The morning sun woke me, an occurrence I do not enjoy, but I did not let it sour the start of my day. Signs pointed me to a bus stop where I used the last 2 dollars I had to go back to downtown. Although I was feeling slightly defeated I was hopeful. Something good was going to happen today, I had a feeling..
> 
> When I arrived back at the downtown Bako bus terminal I really didn't know where I was going to go after that. As I walked back toward the busy spang-able areas I involuntarily spun around at the same time another kid about my age, my build and sharing similarly good looks, spun around toward me. We had walked right by each other. This kid had a pack and a dog and was dirty and wearing dark, old, ripped clothes just like me.. Up until this point and time I had traveled alone. Basically I had assumed I was the only hitchhiker left on earth. My youth deceived me of course. Until then I hadn't spent a whole lot of time in Southern California, mostly Nor Cal and places north of that. Southern Cal was going to show me more than I could've ever asked for.
> 
> ...


Can we talk about hopping out of Vegas?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 19, 2019)

i'd suggest editing your first post to include a link to the second, third, etc parts so they are easier to find


----------



## rando (Jan 19, 2019)

Matt Derrick said:


> i'd suggest editing your first post to include a link to the second, third, etc parts so they are easier to find


Oh that's a good idea, thanks!


----------



## Countrytime Sky (Jan 19, 2019)

Countrytime Sky said:


> Can we talk about hopping out of Vegas?


Are you saying yes we can chat about that @rando


----------



## rando (Jan 20, 2019)

Countrytime Sky said:


> Are you saying yes we can chat about that @rando


Sorry my man, I glanced over you comment one day in haste, message me, I don't want to spoil any surprises!


----------



## peterb (May 2, 2020)

This is great stuff. I’m inspired ... but still hesitant to actually do it.


----------



## Grip (Sep 20, 2020)

Wow you should start writing some short books and sell them to people. Your storries are so well writen. how old u were in time of this adventure ? Just curious cuz you always refer to yoursef as Kid. Stay safe and enjoy life mate.


----------

